# Carrera TDF Road Bike VS Carrera Gryphon Disc Spec? (as first bike)



## NewRider (4 Sep 2009)

Hi everyone,

Ive had my eye on the Carrera Gryphon Disc Spec for some time now. It would be my first Road Bike. But at £330 from Halfords ive been left searching eBay for a cheaper used/as new one with little luck...

Now Halford have dropped the price of the Carrera TDF Road Bike to a web price of £200. Which I could buy brand new if I wanted.

My question is.. Is the Carrera Gryphon Disc Spec so much of a better bike that it is worth the extra £100 or so that it will cost? Or should I be fine going for the Carrera TDF Road Bike?

Thank you all.


----------



## garrilla (4 Sep 2009)

The TDF is not as well specced as the Gryphon: real difference is the handblebars (drops on the tdf, flats on the gryph), the disk brakes and the gears are of better quality on the Gryphon.

If you maintain the bike properly the TDF will probably be adequate for leisure riding and shortish commutes. You may want to see discussion elsewhere on the forum on "minimum to Spend on a Commuter bike" and "Bicycle Shaped Objects" and "Halfords" for a range of views on what you might be buying.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Sep 2009)

My son has the Gryphon - a £100 ebay buy. I occasionally borrow it and it was well worth the money. Only problem with it is keeping up with him when we areout together and I'm on my hybrid


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Sep 2009)

You should have put "don't know" on this poll as I know nothing about these bikes.TIA.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Sep 2009)

get the carrera tdf and upgrade the cheaper bits as and when the wear out or you have the budget and knowhow. i'd definately junk the tyres that come with it and get some vittoria rubinos from wiggle or chain reaction cycles.


----------



## 2Loose (7 Sep 2009)

Gryphon fine for short commute or leisure rides, TDF for most on road commutes and longer rides on roads.

Gryphon has disk brakes which imho are better than rim brakes for wet commutes as the stopping distancefeel doesn't change as much...but the TDF would be faster over the same distance on the road, but less relaxed...if that makes sense?


----------



## fixbike (8 Sep 2009)

gryphon is a lot better for money and will last a lot longer i know i work at halfords


----------



## Mr P (8 Sep 2009)

NewRider, I have a Gryphon disc in medium size you can have for £220 if you want. Bought May (?) last year, as new (done a half mile journey home), paperwork etc complete - original owner never rode it again and I bought it from him when the tyres went flat and he didn't have a pump! In the rafters of my garage, waiting for my 12 year old to grow to fit it....I've got him a subway for Xmas so that will keep him going for a few years and am happy to convert the bike to cash now if you want it.


----------

